# Amps on a conduit



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, that's a little overboard.
Customer is very lucky if I even label the breakers.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Tell us more about the electrical system in the building. Are there multiple transformers? Multiple service panels? How is the service grounded? Does the current go away if you turn the building main(s) off?


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

One transformer
One breaker feeds three floors
Current is zero when main to those 3 floors is off


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

We figured it out today
Neutral touching ground in several receipts


----------

